# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أسباب إنتكاس عبدالله القصيمي + صور له + القول الصائب في إنتكاسه

## ابن تيميه الصغير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الحمدالله مقلب القلوب الذي بيده قلوب العباد لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم 
أساله وأتوسل إليه وحده لا شريك له فأقول : يا مولى الحق يا اله العالمين 
ثبتنا على دينك حتى نلقاك عليه ثبتنا عليه أمام زيف الأفكارالمبعثرة من الخارج  
وأصلي وأسلم على النبي مخرج المؤمنين من الظلمات إلى النور وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد: 
 
شخصية عبدالله القصيمي من الشخصيات التي بحثت عنها كثيراً فقصته عجيبة جداً  
ومما أثار أعجابي الشديد هو إلحاده الشديد فبعد ان قدم قبل إلحاده كتاب من 2500 صفحة 
يفند فيه الشبهات ويرد عليها وأشتهر بعده شهرة عظمى انتكس ! ولو أستمر على عطاءه 
لكن كما قال أحد العلماء المصريين ( أن يطال رأس ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى )  
ولكن من العجيب أن الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك قال : ( أننا لسنا بحاجة كتبه قبل إلحاده ولا بعد إلحاده ) 
ومع الأسباب المفسرة لإنتكاس القصيمي سيتضح سبب قول الشيخ البراك مثل هذا الكلام .  


التفسير الأول :  
يتمحور حول مسألة الشكوك والشبهات ومفاده : أنه يستحيل أن ينقلب متدين متمسك بدينه  
إلى ملحد مرة واحده فلابد من التدرج ومن خطوات تمهيدية  
فبدأ القصيمي موقناً بالعقيدة ومخلصاً لكن بدأ يتساقط أمام سلطان الشك وبريق الريب 
بعد القراءت الفلسفية المختلفة التي كانت في الساحة الفكرية وضلت بذرة الشك 
فيه حتى استحكمت عليه أشد الإستحكام وعاش صراع طويل معها بين الحق والباطل
 
حيث يقول الاستاذ عبدالله بن يابس ( أنه كانت تعتريه الشكوك إذا جن الليل فيسخن جسمه ويطير النوم  
من جفونه ) ويقول ( كان يجادلني في الله وفي النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكنت أجيء
لزيارتكم فأجده يقرأ صحيح مسلم مع بعض الأخوان فأقول : لعلها وساوس وليست عقائد ) 


التفسير الثاني : 
هو إتهام القصيمي بالغطرسة والتكبر بعد أن ذاع صيته وأشتهر فأغتر بنفسه رغم أن الفضل بيد 
الله عز وجل لكن سبحان الله كيف طغت النفس فياربي لا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين  
وهذا التفسير له شواهد قوية ومدعومة حيث يبدأ في مقدمة كتبه قصيدة يمدح نفسه 
ممجداً لها حيث يقول : 
كفى احمداً أني نظرت كتابه ........لأن يدعي أن الإله مخاطبه 
ولو شامني أني قرأت كتابه .........لقال إليه الكون أني وخالقه  
فنبه الشيخ عبدالعزيز ابن بشر أن صاحب هذا الكلام منحرف كما عاتبه الشيخ فوزان السابق وأخبروه 
أن هذا كفر وضلال فتراجع القصيمي وحذف البيت الأخير وبعد أن دخل الإلحاد  
بقي فيه حب الذات ومدحها وتمجيدها حيث كتب على كتابه هذه هي الأغلال 

(سيقول مؤرخو الفكر أنه بهذا الكتاب بدأت الأمم العربية تبصر طريق العقل ) 
قال الشيخ سليمان الخراشي :( من يقرأ كتب القصيمي خصوصاً القديمة يلحظ بوضوح وجلاء
نبرة الإعجاب بالنفس ) والعياذ بالله من الإعجاب بالنفس المهلك  

التفسير الثالث :  
أن عبدالله القصيمي كان له اندفاع قوي وشديد مفعم بالتولد الثوري الدائم لا يمكن أن يركن أو يسكن 
بالأمس كان صراعه مع الوثنية واليوم صراعه مع الدين  

التفسير الرابع والأخير : 
أنه عميل للصهيونه العالمية  
 
ومن يرى ويتأمل سيرة القصيمي يستبعد هذا التفسير لأسباب منها : 
1-لم يكن هو من الحريصين على جمع المال وإكتناز الأموال ولم تكن ذمته تشترى بالمال 
حتى قال أحد الرموز القريبين منه ( أن القصيمي لا يمكن أن يُشترى ) 


2- ان القصيمي كان لا يأخذ مالاً على كتبه ومقالاته بل كان يتبرع بها على من يحتاج من أصدقائه 
وأصحابه  

3- ان القصيمي كان يناصر دولة فتية وغنية بالبترول وتحوله عن الدفاع عنها يفقده الكثير من الدعم 
وأخيراً يقال ( ماذا جنى القصيمي من الأموال ألم يشرد ويطرد إلم يمت منفياً وحيداً ؟ ) 


والراجح من التفاسير هذه هو التفسير الثاني وهو الإعجاب بالنفس  
وفقد الإخلاص فكان سببه الإنقاص إلى نهاية الإنقاص فأنقلب إلى الإلحاد .  
منقول بتصرف من المرجع : 
عبدالله القصيمي وجهة نظر أخرى : للشيخ سليمان الخراشي  
كتاب قيم أنصحكم بإقتنائه . 
والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## التقرتي

التفسير الخامس

قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

نعوذ بالله من الحور بعد الكور

يا مصرف القلوب والأبصار صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك .

----------


## أمة الغَنِيِّ

*نعوذ بالله من الخذلان*

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

- إن أكثر دعاء رسول الله يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك 
الراوي:أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج كتاب السنة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 232
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
 - يا ولي الإسلام و أهله ، مسكني الإسلام حتى ألقاك عليه 
الراوي:  أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1476
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده حسن

----------


## الشريف محمد الحارثي

*الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك قال : ( أننا لسنا بحاجة كتبه قبل إلحاده ولا بعد إلحاده )*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نسأل الله السلامة ، ونسأله تعالى أن يميتنا على الإسلام والإيمان وأن يختم لنا بخير.

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

أميطوا عنا صور ذالك الملحد ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نسأل الله الثبات ونعوذ بالله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.

----------


## أبو المجد الفراتي

اللهم يَا مُقَلِّبَ القُلُوبِ ثَبِّت قلوبنا عَلَى دِينِكَ.
شكرا للإخوان الكرام على الإفادة.

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

قرأت للرجل فوجدته قال كلمة منكرة تدل على أن دسيسته الباطنة شهوة العجيب بالنفس وحب الشهرة والصدارة ، وهي قوله :
ولو أن علمي وزع على الخلائق لأغنى عن الرسل .
نسأل الله العافية .
من يأمن على نفسه بعد هذا اللهم الثبات حتى الممات على الاسلام والسنة .

----------


## أبو محمد المأربي

بعد متابعتي لتاريخ هذا الرجل ودراسة حاله أتخيّل أن القصيمي كان مسحوراً من جهة أعدائه وخصومه في العقيدة، والمتهم بسحره هو المستفيد من اضطراب عقل القصيمي وانحلال عقده، مثل شيوخ الأزهر كالدجوي وأمثاله الذين كتب عنهم(شيوخ الأزهر والزيادة في الإسلام)( البروق النجدية في اكتساح الظلمات الدجوية)(الفصل الحاسم بين الوهابيين ومخالفيهم)(الصرا  ع بين الإسلام والوثنية).
وعلي أي حال: أرجو أن لا نعجل على الحكم بأن القصيمي مات كافراً أو ملحداً، لأن فرضية كونه مسحوراً مغلوبا على أمره واردة، والسحر إكراه عند بعض فقهاء السلف الصالح، كما أن احتمال رحليه إلى الله على الإيمان والإسلام قائم لشهادة المقربين بأ*نه كان يقرأ كتاب الله من المصحف الشريف عند وفاته* ولا يتحدّث مع أحد.
ومن أمارات المسّ الشيطان ما ذكره عنه الأستاذ عبد الله يابس:
1- (أنه كانت تعتريه الشكوك إذا جن الليل فيسخن جسمه ويطير النوم من جفونه)
2- (كان يجادلني في الله وفي النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكنت أجيء لزيارتكم فأجده يقرأ صحيح مسلم مع بعض الأخوان فأقول : لعلها وساوس وليست عقائد).
3- وكذلك من تابع محاورات الشيخ أبي عبد الرحمن الظاهري مع القصيمي يجد فيها ما يؤيد هذه الفرضية.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بعد متابعتي لتاريخ هذا الرجل ودراسة حاله أتخيّل أن القصيمي كان مسحوراً من جهة أعدائه وخصومه في العقيدة، والمتهم بسحره هو المستفيد من اضطراب عقل القصيمي وانحلال عقده، مثل شيوخ الأزهر كالدجوي وأمثاله الذين كتب عنهم(شيوخ الأزهر والزيادة في الإسلام)( البروق النجدية في اكتساح الظلمات الدجوية)(الفصل الحاسم بين الوهابيين ومخالفيهم)(الصرا  ع بين الإسلام والوثنية).
> وعلي أي حال: أرجو أن لا نعجل على الحكم بأن القصيمي مات كافراً أو ملحداً، لأن فرضية كونه مسحوراً مغلوبا على أمره واردة، والسحر إكراه عند بعض فقهاء السلف الصالح، كما أن احتمال رحليه إلى الله على الإيمان والإسلام قائم لشهادة المقربين بأ*نه كان يقرأ كتاب الله من المصحف الشريف عند وفاته* ولا يتحدّث مع أحد.
> ومن أمارات المسّ الشيطان ما ذكره عنه الأستاذ عبد الله يابس:
> 1- (أنه كانت تعتريه الشكوك إذا جن الليل فيسخن جسمه ويطير النوم من جفونه)
> 2- (كان يجادلني في الله وفي النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكنت أجيء لزيارتكم فأجده يقرأ صحيح مسلم مع بعض الأخوان فأقول : لعلها وساوس وليست عقائد).
> 3- وكذلك من تابع محاورات الشيخ أبي عبد الرحمن الظاهري مع القصيمي يجد فيها ما يؤيد هذه الفرضية.


تعجبت كثيرًا من تلك الفرضية !!!

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ ابو عبد الرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري في اللقاء معه في برنامج صفحات من حياتي ذكر لقاءه مع القصيمي ومناظراته الطويله معه في مصر والتي لخصها في كتابه (ليلة في جاردن سيتي)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*حمل كتاب :  ليلة في جاردن سيتي للعلامة ابن عقيل الظاهري*

----------


## سامي يمان سامي

> والسحر إكراه عند بعض فقهاء السلف الصالح


هل هناك من يقول أن السحر ليس إكراه؟
يعني إذا ارتكب الإنسان معصية تحت ضغط السحر أو المس, هل هو مؤاخذ؟ هل هناك أحد يقول بهذا؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ماذا تعرف عن الملحد عبد الله القصيمي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" القلوب بين اصبعين من أصابع الرحمن .. 
" اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبتنا قلوبنا على دينك ... 
" يصبح الرجل مؤمنا ويمسي كافرا...
" يبيع دينه بعرض من الدنيا ... 
" يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على طاعتك ..
" نعوذ بالله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ... 
"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ان شاء الله تعالى 
   سأذكر امثلة على ذلك وأساب انتكاس القصيمي 
ولعل السبب فيه  ؟؟؟؟

----------

